# homemade lid for my 5 gal



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

well, my five gal is up and running a ready for my betta and snail.
i just need to figure out how to make a lid for it!
what makes this so complicated is that the filter AND he heater stick out of the tank. the heater about 1 inch, and the filter about 4 inches! so i will have to cut a hole or something where those can stick out.
i wouldnt think using wire mesh is safe. its galvanized! but if it was safe i could just cut the holes where they need to be, and just lay it over the top of the tank.
the other option i can think of is hardware cloth. but i dont have a game plan to get that to stay on the tank. i have never used hardware cloth and i dont know if its a stiff material or what.
anyone have any ideas on what i can do?
i have some hairnets from work that i could use, but because the fliter sticks out too far it still leaves a space for an escaping snail!
unless i get a better idea today, later i am going to get some hardware cloth and see how that goes.


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

Manda, 

We have used plastic canvas before, its easy to cut for those proturtions and being plastic is safe for the fish. The only drawback is that you can't put a light ontop of it or it will melt.

Kim


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

oh i am not wanting a light. so that works out great.
where can i get plastic canvas and what does it look like?
thanks a ton


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

You can get it at any craft store, or even WalMart. it looks like a plastic sheet with little squares. It will look like this: http://www.craftking.com/images/plasticcanvas/MESH-Z.jpg

Good luck 
Kim


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Good idea Kat! I was going to suggest cutting a light defussion panel, but that is much easier! And I wouldn't know how that stuff would accually cut. 

Kathy


----------

